# problems with my 2011 Cruze



## different (Apr 3, 2013)

I wasn't sure what section to put this in, but one of our problems should fit here.

My wife and I bought a 2011 Cruze brand new in 2011. It was our very first ever brand new car and we skimped and saved forever to buy it because we wanted a car that we would not have any worries about for a long time. That has turned out to be exactly the opposite. At just 1000 miles after the warranty ran out we started hearing funny noises from the left front wheel when turning to the right. at first it was hard to tell but it's been getting louder and I am sure that a wheel bearing is going out. I owned an Oldsmobile Alero so I know about wheel bearings going out. Last week my wife took the car in for an oil change and the guy there told her there is an oil leak from the timing cover. We are dropping it off tomorrow for that and for them to check out the wheel bearing. 

Now, today when she was going to work she had no heat. She pushes the buttons and none of them do anything. she can't control where the fan is blowing the cold air, but only has control of the fan. After about 15 miles it warmed up so all she had was super hot heat which she still couldn't control, couldn't make it cooler or change where it was being blown. This would be very unsafe if she neeeded the windshield defrosted! She called the dealer and they said they think it's a module under the dash and for $300-$500 should be able to fix it right up!

I have owned exclusivle GM cars for many many years and I think that will be changing as soon as we can afford a different car. Our last few cars were a Chevy cobalt that had 80000 when we traded it towards the cruze and had been a super great car. before that we had a Saturn sl1 with 160000 miles on it. With 40000 on the Cruze and all the problems it already has I am having a hard time believing it will even make it to 100000 miles. I have always been a GM person and have bragged up and down on the cruze since getting it and even talked one other person into buying one. Now I feel awful about that! 

Am I being too harsh? is this real world stuff with brand new cars? I know cars will have issues. But at 40000 miles? I have owned probably twenty cars in my life but never new and I thought it would be nice to not worry about issues coming up all the time, but this is the worst car we've had in a long time! Has anyone else had any of these problems so I can figure out what we're going to spend on it? (which we can't even afford and will have to beg or borrow)

Thanks a lot Chevy! I believe that unless something wonderful happens at the dealership, you will have lost not just me as a future customer but everyone else I can talk out of them as well.


unhappy Cruze owner.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear, and at this point without a warranty, you can only fix those issues out of pocket. Maybe don't take it to a dealer and take it to a trusted mechanic (will be cheaper). That is my plan when my warranty is out next year. 

Any car, even those with such a great reputation will break. It is not right for it to be only 40k miles and it is breaking, but two issues in 2 years and a few months isn't a bad ratio. TRUST ME.


----------



## different (Apr 3, 2013)

Well there are currently Three issues and three very large issues at that. Also we have had lots of issues up until now as well which I just didn't mention because they were when it was under warranty. It seems as though my wife was driving loaner cars almost as often as her own car. Also, we have not had the car even for a full two years.


----------

